# The Armor 1.0



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

The Armor 1.0 is definitely the hottest RDA of 2017 so far. It’s a gorgeous looking RDA with a super compact design with elegant angular lines that make it right at home on any high end mod (any mod). And it’s not just about looks, there are some great design features inside. So is it worth all the hype?



Group Buy available to ECIGSSA members only! Five available... first come first served!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/armor-1-0-rda-group-buy.t36937/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
This looks interesting
Havent watched the video yet, but is this rda best for dual or single coils?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> This looks interesting
> Havent watched the video yet, but is this rda best for dual or single coils?



The Armor 1.0 is a smallish two post RDA, capable of single or dual coils with a reduced chamber and squonk pin. The kit includes a peek-chamber reducer for single coil use, a 510 drip-tip adapter, and a solid 510 pin for dripping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Armor 1.0 is a smallish two post RDA, capable of single or dual coils with a reduced chamber and squonk pin. The kit includes a peek-chamber reducer for single coil use, a 510 drip-tip adapter, and a solid 510 pin for dripping.



Aah, this is painful Rob!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/17)

All gone!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (27/4/17)

Mmmm.....airflow looks restricted and only smallish coils. Nice design though. Would've liked the posts to be a little further apart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Mmmm.....airflow looks restricted and only smallish coils. Nice design though. Would've liked the posts to be a little further apart.



I'm happy its like that lol You big ass coil guys with your huge airflow get so many new toys to play with as it is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (27/4/17)

QUOTE="DoubleD, post: 528079, member: 1049"]I'm happy its like that lol You big ass coil guys with your huge airflow get so many new toys to play with as it is  [/QUOTE]

A fair assessment  I will in this case yield and agree with you on this one  (only this one)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/17)

Finally I have an Armor 1.0 in my paws! Very easy to build a single coil... looks great and initial indications is it's a great flavour RDA. My guess is it's going to be better as a BF Squonk RDA because of the small juice capacity (or maybe I'm not putting enough in initially) and as an RDA it needs drops often. Love the airflow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (16/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally I have an Armor 1.0 in my paws! Very easy to build a single coil... looks great and initial indications is it's a great flavour RDA. My guess is it's going to be better as a BF Squonk RDA because of the small juice capacity (or maybe I'm not putting enough in initially) and as an RDA it needs drops often. Love the airflow.
> View attachment 94730
> View attachment 94731
> View attachment 94732
> ...



Thats so sexy. I missed the group so @Rob Fisher if you ever want to sell it let me please have first dibs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally I have an Armor 1.0 in my paws! Very easy to build a single coil... looks great and initial indications is it's a great flavour RDA. My guess is it's going to be better as a BF Squonk RDA because of the small juice capacity (or maybe I'm not putting enough in initially) and as an RDA it needs drops often. Love the airflow.
> View attachment 94730
> View attachment 94731
> View attachment 94732
> ...


I was lucky enough to see these on saturday and vape one on saturday. Wish I could have taken one home with me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

